# Smokies Bluelining Yesterday



## NCHillbilly (Jun 4, 2016)

Hiked back in on the head of a local creek yesterday morning, and caught scads of little native mountain trout, along with a few rainbows and browns. Got drenched in a thunderstorm when I was miles from the truck, but had a great day.  Biggest one I caught was about 8", but who cares about size when you're catching a fish on almost every cast?

Paymaster, I caught a few specks on one of your EHC from the flyswap. 





















Little creekside tailgate lunch:





I don't think there's anything on earth prettier than a little native mountain speck. If there is, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 4, 2016)

Great trip Hillbilly, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## carver (Jun 4, 2016)

Felt like I was there....ALMOST.Great shots and fine fish


----------



## oops1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Awesome pics.. Billy from the hill.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 4, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> Great trip Hillbilly, thanks for sharing the pics.



X 2


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 4, 2016)

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh Man! Those pics are beautiful! I wish I were physically able to do that again. Enjoy those days while you can. I am glad the fly worked for you.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 5, 2016)

Beautiful fish. Beautiful scenery. I am in the same boat as Paymaster, enjoy each and every day. 
Jeff


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 5, 2016)

Very cool!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 5, 2016)

Great pics!  I'm gonna go do that before long.  

Those black and white pics with the trout colored are awesome!


----------



## GLS (Jun 5, 2016)

Okay, the trout are gorgeous.  However, that hamburger makes my stomach growl.   Gil


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 5, 2016)

Beautiful fish and scenery. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 6, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Great pics!  I'm gonna go do that before long.
> 
> Those black and white pics with the trout colored are awesome!



Thanks. And yeah, you could prolly twist my arm and get me to go with you, for that matter.  



GLS said:


> Okay, the trout are gorgeous.  However, that hamburger makes my stomach growl.   Gil



Nothing tastes better than a creekside burger.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

That's awesome NC hillbilly!! I agree about the beauty of those mountain specks. My favorite kinda of fishing


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 6, 2016)

Awesome!!


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jun 6, 2016)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2016)

Dream trip right there. Love those specks. Nice pictures, Steve.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 6, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Dream trip right there. Love those specks. Nice pictures, Steve.



They're waitin' on you, Nic. Got one tied up to a rock for you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> They're waitin' on you, Nic. Got one tied up to a rock for you.





Love to try em, but I don`t know if I`d be able to get where they are now. Like to try though, one day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Love to try em, but I don`t know if I`d be able to get where they are now. Like to try though, one day.



I know a place or two that you can about drive to 'em. Usually gets better the further you go, but they can be had in smaller numbers without too much trouble.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Love to try em, but I don`t know if I`d be able to get where they are now. Like to try though, one day.





NCHillbilly said:


> I know a place or two that you can about drive to 'em. Usually gets better the further you go, but they can be had in smaller numbers without too much trouble.



Heck, I'll let him sit in my boat and I'll take him up the tailwater of the Hooch before sending him farther north to you Hillbilly!..

Awesome pics!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I'll let him sit in my boat and I'll take him up the tailwater of the Hooch before sending him farther north to you Hillbilly!..
> 
> Awesome pics!



I don't think you're gonna find any southern Appalachian specks in the Hooch tailwaters. Maybe some of those yankee brook trout doughbelly stockers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't think you're gonna find any southern Appalachian specks in the Hooch tailwaters. Maybe some of those yankee brook trout doughbelly stockers.




No, but I might be able to put him on the biggest Brown he's ever caught!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, but I might be able to put him on the biggest Brown he's ever caught!



There was a 16-pounder came out of the lower end of the same creek I was catching the specks on.


----------



## pnome (Jun 7, 2016)

Fantastic!  Like what you did with the pictures too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> There was a 16-pounder came out of the lower end of the same creek I was catching the specks on.



The heck with Nic, when are we going fishing??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The heck with Nic, when are we going fishing??





Whoa now! Wait a minute!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Whoa now! Wait a minute!!


----------



## pine nut (Jun 8, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hiked back in on the head of a local creek yesterday morning, and caught scads of little native mountain trout, along with a few rainbows and browns. Got drenched in a thunderstorm when I was miles from the truck, but had a great day.  Biggest one I caught was about 8", but who cares about size when you're catching a fish on almost every cast?
> 
> Paymaster, I caught a few specks on one of your EHC from the flyswap.
> 
> ...



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 13, 2016)

My favorite fish in the mountains! Ive caught thousands of them and still love each one no matter how small they are.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 13, 2016)

Beautiful fish. Probably one of the purtiest fish in the water, freshwater atleast. 
Still hoping to catch one of them little gems soon.


----------



## Stumper (Jun 14, 2016)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jun 28, 2016)

Those are some cool pics!


----------



## swamppirate (Jun 30, 2016)

Hillbilly, that wasn't a Yella Hammer you had tied on there was it? I have caught a ton of trout on that pattern. Nice pics and trout!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2016)

swamppirate said:


> Hillbilly, that wasn't a Yella Hammer you had tied on there was it? I have caught a ton of trout on that pattern. Nice pics and trout!



No, that's a Yellow Palmer, which is another old traditional southern Appalachian pattern that originated here in my home county, and still works as good as it ever did. I tied some of them up for the last fly swap on here.


----------

